# Early morning kill



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

This one was eating tomatoes in my garden.I shot it from 15 meters with a marble.I used to eat this bird as a kid...still nice, small though.

SS is homemade ringshooter, with 1842


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey there,

I have not heard from you in a while.

Although quite obviously your skills have improved significantly.

So great shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Allan, I'm and very much around, just been reading through the forum quietely.Sure my skills have really improved, been practicing alot, especially since i got the dankung tubes. I'm stuck to them, no more looking for other rubber.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool, nice shot. I bet you guys have some cool game to hunt with a slingshot, I would love to visit some day.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! I do not recognize that bird ... what is it?

Like you, I would be for busting anything that was eating my garden!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice to see that kenyaslinga.

I recall, it seems like yesterday, although it obviously was not.

When you needed assistance on bands, set up draw length etc.

And now, WOW, you are out there, doing such a wonderful job with your slingshot Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

August there are plenty of game-squirrels, hares, birds, but in exclusive places or bushes, you don't find them in neighbourhoods (except birds). The hares here will not allow you to get within 20 meters, and ther are fast!

Charles, I knew only the local name of the bird, but since you asked, I've done a search and found its called speckled Mousebird; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speckled_Mousebird

I hope to influence a few people to join the sport, so that I can have shooting buddies!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh that sounds just so cool kenyaslinga.

Growing our sport/hobby where you are, is great.

Myself, and I am certain all of SSF, are behind you and wish you all the best of luck in that Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------

